# Proshow Producer



## SwitchFX (Jun 9, 2010)

Is it possible to use or create your own custom backgrounds instead of using the ones made available by Photodex?


----------



## myfotoguy (Jun 9, 2010)

Yes...

Under the Slide setting, choose the Bacground tab
Then check the On/Off box.
Under Type, select the Image radio button.
Click the Select button to choose an image for your bacground. It can be many different image types (not sure what ones work, probably all the common ones like Jpeg, PNG, Gif.
Not sure what size to make your background, but navigate to where the default ones are stored in the photodex files for the program, and open in an image editor to get an idea.

More help here -> ProShow Enthusiasts and possibly some forum members sharing backgrounds too.


----------

